# الوقاية من أشعة الشمس



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يوليو 2019)

تمر منطقتنا العربية حالياً بموجة حر شديدة
مما يقتضي منا معرفة الوقاية الأساسية من أشعة الشمس
والتفريق بين ضربة الشمس والإجهاد الحراري


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 يوليو 2019)




----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 يوليو 2019)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 117167



للكفاءة اشخاص يستحقون التقدير.الكفاءةحقيقة مطلقة وليست وهما.


----------

